# LG unvails 18" roll up display



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So with OLED now becoming mainstream it was only a matter of time before someone came out with a display that rolls up and here it is: http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/04/tec...e-tv-newspaper0108AMStoryLink&linkId=20089735
I still wonder the practicality of this given you could easily damage it by putting a crease in it by folding it or simply sitting or stepping on it.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting. While this is impressive to say the least, I just don't know the practicality of it. Also, I will wait to see what the review on it is as well as how it holds up.


----------

